# OT: Where to buy movie memorabilia (posters and such) in Chicago area?



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Does anyone know of a good store anywhere in the Chicago area to look for movie posters/memorabilia? Considering I've lived in this city all my life, I should know this, but I'm drawing a blank. All the local suburban malls are lacking in a big way.

I imagine there's got to be some good movie memorabilia store _somewhere_ in Chicago. If anyone knows of one, I'd really appreciate the info. Thanks.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> Does anyone know of a good store anywhere in the Chicago area to look for movie posters/memorabilia? Considering I've lived in this city all my life, I should know this, but I'm drawing a blank. All the local suburban malls are lacking in a big way.
> 
> I imagine there's got to be some good movie memorabilia store _somewhere_ in Chicago. If anyone knows of one, I'd really appreciate the info. Thanks.


http://www.ajspostersandprints.com/AJsStoreInfo.htm

I'd also call up Facets and see if they recommend anything.

What movies are you interested in? I'll take two guesses: "Dunston Checks In" and "Sister Act II -- Back in the Habit".


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> http://www.ajspostersandprints.com/AJsStoreInfo.htm
> 
> I'd also call up Facets and see if they recommend anything.
> 
> What movies are you interested in? I'll take two guesses: "Dunston Checks In" and "Sister Act II -- Back in the Habit".


Thanks. I did come across AJ's, which seemed like exactly what I was looking for, but they're lacking in the specific movies I'm looking for (Godfather, Goodfellas, Mean Streets, Taxi Driver, which is what the person I'm purchasing for is into).

There are plenty of options online, like moviegoods.com, which is a great place, but because I forgot about a birthday until 2 days before it, I'm stuck having to avoid an online purchase.

If I were looking for myself, your movie predictions would be spot on. Except I'd add Ed to that list (anything starring a chimp, really).


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> Thanks. I did come across AJ's, which seemed like exactly what I was looking for, but they're lacking in the specific movies I'm looking for (Godfather, Goodfellas, Mean Streets, Taxi Driver, which is what the person I'm purchasing for is into).
> 
> There are plenty of options online, like moviegoods.com, which is a great place, but because I forgot about a birthday until 2 days before it, I'm stuck having to avoid an online purchase.
> 
> If I were looking for myself, your movie predictions would be spot on. Except I'd add Ed to that list (anything starring a chimp, really).


Try calling Facets (773-281-9075) and see if someone there can give you a referral. I'm pretty sure they'll be able to point you in the right direction.


----------

